# DXB and XNB - Airport Question



## CDOMonkey

Are these two different airports?

If so, where is XNB location and in relation to DXB.

Thank you to everyone in advance!


----------



## pamela0810

DXB is the official IATA 3 letter city code for Dubai International Airport

XNB is the 3 letter city code used for flights booked through Etihad Airways (not sure about other airlines) for people whose journeys start and end in Dubai but flights depart and arrive in Abu Dhabi International Airport. You will need to use the coach from the Etihad Airways office on Sheikh Zayed Road which will take you to Abu Dhabi and back. That pick up and drop off point is XNB.


----------



## mikeyb

pamela0810 said:


> DXB is the official IATA 3 letter city code for Dubai International Airport
> 
> XNB is the 3 letter city code used for flights booked through Etihad Airways (not sure about other airlines) for people whose journeys start and end in Dubai but flights depart and arrive in Abu Dhabi International Airport. You will need to use the coach from the Etihad Airways office on Sheikh Zayed Road which will take you to Abu Dhabi and back. That pick up and drop off point is XNB.


Pammy has summed it up nicely, I have booked with Etihad to XNB and just not got on the coach to Dubai as sometime they are a lot cheaper than Emirates.


----------

